# WORLD TRADE CENTER wins twenty-sixth Hall of Fame contest!



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best 1970s Skyscraper*





*1. World Trade Center, New York City* – 36 votes (32.43%)















*2. Sears Tower, Chicago* – 35 votes (31.53%)















*3. TransAmerica Pyramid, San Francisco* – 22 votes (19.82%)















*4. First Canadian Place, Toronto* – 9 votes (8.11%)















*5. Aon Center, Chicago* – 5 votes (4.50%)















*6. Tour Montparnasse, Paris* – 4 votes (3.60%)


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I think this poll was one of the worst (probably shouldn't count even).
The poll was open for nearly ONE MONTH, and in that time the Sears Tower was winning throughout the whole thing. I think it was only in the last few days that WTC added one more vote and won and then it was finally closed.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

The site was hacked recently and I lost my mod powers - I wasn't able to update the Hall of Fame until now.


----------

